# Uscutter mh 871 mk2 stops cutting



## apollo_mrqz (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a uscutter mh 871 mk2. I've benn using it for over a year with no issues until now. Yesterday my plotter stopped cutting. It started to cut the image but suddenly stopped. I've tried different images and get the same result. It will start to cut but then stop suddenly. These are images that I have used countless times before and now it stops after a few seconds of starting . I have reinstalled the driver and made sure that my grounds were connected securely. Please help any and all help is much appreciated.


----------



## mojo13 (Aug 3, 2012)

I have not had this issue but my first thought was static. I hear that is common on our cutters. You said you checked the grounds so not sure what else to do on that.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

It may be worth a shot to change the USB cable and also the USB port the cutter is plugged into.


----------



## apollo_mrqz (Aug 9, 2010)

Good evening thank you all for your input. After ruling out the possibilities of static and driver updates and trying different USB ports. I stumbled upon a solution!! I noticed that my USB itself was old so I changed it and long behold it worked!! So now Ima look for a high quality USB cord to make sure my plotter and computer communicate well with each other


----------



## apollo_mrqz (Aug 9, 2010)

Nick Horvath said:


> It may be worth a shot to change the USB cable and also the USB port the cutter is plugged into.


Thank you so much I changed the USB cable and it solved my issue


----------



## lygraphics (Aug 9, 2018)

apollo_mrqz said:


> Thank you so much I changed the USB cable and it solved my issue


Makes sense... these cutters move a lot while cutting, so I bet the cables get work-hardened internally and eventually break strands. I'm having a similar problem with mine, also using an old cable. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

?? The usb cable won't be moving internally. Ribbon cables, yes, but that's what they're designed to do.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

What happens is that the cutters vibrate during cutting. With the USB cable dangling from the cutter it swings relative to the cutter. Eventually, either the cable fails or the USB port on the cutter fails. USB ports on the cutters are the number one repair part. We recommend stress relieving the cable by taping it to the end cap so there isn't any relative motion between the cable connector and the USB port.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

I been having USB problems with my Epson L300. Same problem. Who would think after years of operating.
AL


----------

